# igaging DRO comparison



## JPigg55

I've been searching for information as to a comparison between the igaging Absolute DRO series and their standard DRO series without any luck.
Anyone have anything ???


----------



## Terrywerm

I cannot compare the two, as I only have experience with the Absolute DROs. As I understand it, iGaging has discontinued the AccuRemote series. Any of those that you find for sale are probably stock on hand, and once they are gone you will not find them anymore. Maybe my understanding is incorrect, so use your own best judgment.

I can tell you that the Absolute DROs have the following features:

Auto Shutoff - The display will shut off after five minutes without movement. - Not available on the AR (AccuRemote) units
Saved Origin - The origin can be zeroed, and the unit will retain that location as the origin, even if the unit is shut off. - Not available on the AR units
Incremental Readout - The display can be used in Increment mode, allowing you to set a new zero point for relative measurements, without affecting the Origin point. - This is available on the AR units.
Hold function - Holds the readings on the digital display.  - Not available on the AR units.
Preset Measurements - You can enter in a preset measurement at any given point, then work incrementally from there. - This is available on the AR units 
Decimal, fractional, or metric measure - Self explanatory - Available on both units.
"Stacked" mounting - multiple display units can be stacked, one on top of the other, using a single swing arm mount. - Not available on the AR units
Magnetic mounting - The display units have magnets built into the back of them, allowing them to simply be stuck to a steel surface. - This is available on the AR units
Stainless Steel scales - Scales can be cut down to fit when necessary. - Same scales as used on the AR units.
Measures down to .0005"
Accurate to .0015" over 12"

This comparison may not be complete, or may even have some inaccuracies listed. If you see something that is incorrect, please speak up!

I can say that I really like my AbSolute DROs thus far, and they were (in my opinion) worth the extra money I paid for them compared to the AR units.

Keep in mind that neither unit is as good as a full fledged DRO system, but for the hobby budget, they are very good options for the money.


----------



## JPigg55

Thanks Terry,
Friend of mine at work installed the AR version on his mini mill. After replacing the USB cables with shielded ones, it was very repeatable he said.
I was looking at the DRO PROs, but after talking to him, thinking more of going with the igagaing set-up.
Did some pricing and can install 4 axis on mill and 2 on lathe for less than half the price of the 3 axis DRO PROs not counting tablet.
Am planning on building the Yuriy's Toys controller (http://www.yuriystoys.com/) to interface for full DRO function.


----------



## davidh

love your avatar by the way.  i know there are many fellas on this forum that have iGaging DRO's on their machines.  they were purchased from me and i will say proudly that only two had problems, out of thousands.  they were replaced or corrected almost right away.
i have had 5 of the lesser expensive ones on my mill and lathe for nearly two years now with no complaints.  finally two of them had batterys crap out but that was my fault for leaving them on.  i still have two of the stainless steel direct reading ones available and i have pretty much quit selling them..  it was too time consuming for no gain.
the information you are looking for is most likely available at the igaging web site, at:
igagingusa.com.  at least i think that is the address.  unless your building rocket ships to the moon i think the lesser expensive ones are fine.  i only use mine as references to get me close to the final cut on my lathe, on the mill i have done tons of little holes on pattern, and very happy with the results.  
now you have my old, yet humble opinion.
davidh


----------



## JPigg55

I ordered some last night from the igaging store (http://www.igagingstore.com/?Click=7). Had the best price I could find.
Got the 3 pc Set 6"-12"-24" Absolute Digital Readout DRO Stainless Steel Super High Accuracy w/Remote Reading for my Clausing and 2 others for my SB9A.
Added the 8" Digital Caliper ABSOLUTE ORIGIN Digital IP54, which got great reviews (they compared it to the Mitutoyo). Got it all for less than $500 with shipping.
As soon as I get my concrete project done, I plan on adding this install along with the CDCO power feed and posting the installs under the Clausing forum.


----------



## Terrywerm

Next weekend, given a little time on Sunday, I will take photos of the DRO installation on my 8520 and do a quick writeup on the project.  It took me the better part of an afternoon and an evening to do it all, but it wasn't all that bad. The hardest one was for the Z axis as I had to figure out just how much to space the upper end of the scale in relation to the bottom end, due to the fact that the column is not straight.

I have some muzzleloading classes to teach on Friday and Saturday, leaving only Sunday, which might leave me a little short on time. If worst comes to worst I will get them posted on the following weekend - nothing planned for that one - so far. If you have any questions about installing yours, feel free to ask!


----------



## JPigg55

Was wondering myself about mounting the Z axis, would be great to see how you mounted yours.
Did you put one on the spindle ? Wasn't sure if it would be worth adding the fourth axis or not.
The guy at work was telling me that the Yuriy's Toys controller was set up to be both independent or additive between the knee and spindle.
I'm planning on building one of the Arduino type controllers since I've been interested in Arduino for other things and I could use a common display for both the mill and lathe although I did read one post where someone interfaced igaging scales with a Wildhorse display (http://www.wildhorse-innovations.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=2).
Might be as cheap as buying a tablet to get 2 permanent displays. Matter of fact Terry, I think you replied to that thread as well.


----------



## JAS

I have the Blue one and the Black and do not notice much difference. Most of my work is with in short distance of 6 inches or less and they are fairly accurate I have them on a Index  645 mill xyz axis.Hope this is what you were looking for.
John


----------



## Terrywerm

I might have replied to that thread, don't remember for certain. 

Here's the quick and dirty on my DRO installation:

X: The rail was mounted to the front of the table, using T-nuts in the the T-slot on the front, with 1/2" thick spacers between the table and the rail mounting bracket. A simple piece of flat stock, fastened to the top of the center stop block was used to secure the read head.
Y: Rail was flipped with the plastic toward the knee, spacers 5/16" thick were used at each end. A flat plate was mounted to the saddle and to the read head.
Z: Rail was flipped with the plastic toward the knee, no spacer at the bottom end of the rail, but a 3/4" thick spacer was used at the top. A 1.25" spacer was mounted to the existing holes in the knee, and a flat plate was used to mount the read head to that spacer.

This may sound a little confusing, but I have started a thread specifically for how I mounted my DROs to my 8520, including photos. Here is a link: iGaging Absolute DRO installation on Clausing 8520


----------



## JPigg55

Terry, thanks for the description and posted thread for your install.
Hard to tell from the pictures, but wondering if you replaced the original scale USB cords with shielded ones or not ? If not, do you have any issues with electrical feedback ?
I asked because the guy at work had to replace his. He also told me he contacted igaging to voice that fact. I noticed they're getting ready to have the option for shielded USB cords.
I also noticed you added a 4 place aux plug in on the side of you cabinet/stand. Wish I'd thought of that when I re-wired mine, would have been handy for the scales and power feed I'm getting ready to install.
Curious if you have or considered adding an AC power supply conversion for your scales or just use the batteries ? I'm contemplating the AC conversion with battery back-up just for the convienence of not dealing with battery life.


----------



## TOOLMASTER

JUST STUCK ONE ON MY ENCO MILL...GOOD TO KNOW IT HAS AUTO SHUT OFF ;-)


----------



## mksj

I have been using my Absolute DRO on a tailstock for close to a year without changing the batteries, they seem to last a long time and they are pretty standard and inexpensive. The Absolute DRO series has an auto shutoff, so they turn off after about 5 minutes as Terry mentioned.  The cable noise problems, I believe where with the previous model, no issues with the Absolute and that is with a VFD nearby. At the price, I think they work great, only reservation is the refresh screen rate is a bit slow, might be an issue if you are moving quickly. I also have the Igaging Absolute Caliper, very reliable, and nicely made. Much better and more reliable than my more expensive Fowler.  I really like the absolute reading, even when powered down.


----------



## TOOLMASTER

i had planed on making brackets but didn't need to. they fit end to end perfectly on my mill.....now to order a 6 or 12..i have to check my travel later


----------

